# someone for play in TO downtown, from grunge to soul



## whitewave (May 19, 2008)

*someone for play in TO downtown, from rock to soul*

Hi,

I'm a rythm 27y old guitarist with experience. I'm not Warren Haynes, but I think I can give a good groove to a band with rythm parts.
I'd like to play a bit here in Toronto downtown.
I could play quite everything, from a Pearl Jam or Queens of the stone age cover band, Black Crowes, to a soul/blues/rock cover band.
I just want to have fun with my guitar and some people.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

See you at 5 pm at Grossman's Sunday July 6 at Nicola's acoustic jam, how about?

Peter


----------



## whitewave (May 19, 2008)

on Spadina, right?
If I don't work I'll be there and I'll write you a pm.

Thanks.


----------



## whitewave (May 19, 2008)

still looking


----------

